# Help needed in betta spawning



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

I put my female in a clear jar in my males tank and when she started to swim mith her head down and had vertical stipes, I released her into the spawning tank. The male started to chase her around and then she started to float with her side up.Right now, she is in a clear jar in the spawning tank and looks fine. Is that normal and if it is, should i continue the spawn?


----------



## nedla (Jun 4, 2009)

I do not breed bettas myself, but I did alot of research (internet) on the breeding of them because I had planned to.
I saw *alot* of websites that said that the female would do that.


_Next, the female betta will turn over and the male Betta will wrap himself around her as she expels the eggs. Don't be alarmed if at times the female gets lethargic and floats to the top, this is hard work for her and can be exhausting. The whole process will be repeated several times until the female has finished laying her eggs.The eggs are fertilized and will sink to the bottom of the tank.This is when the male Betta takes over. He will scoop up the eggs in his mouth and carry them into the bubble nest. The male will tend to the brood from here on. _ 

The above was COPPY/PASTED from a website on beta breeding . Most of the sites I found say things like that.
Yahoo search "Breeding Beta fish", and you will find alot of sites saying that, and some have pics.

Note: this is just what I have read, Not from personal experience.

Hope it helps.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks nedla


----------



## nedla (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck! Hope you get alot of fry.
Keep me posted on how this spawn goes.


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*bettofish*



betta0fish said:


> thanks nedla


What nelda says is partially true. I just bred bettas and it is not unusual for the male to chase the female and take a few nips. If she gets pretty torn up take her out because he will kill her. If everything goes right the male will wrap himself around the female and they will go into a trance like state while the male gently squeezes the eggs out of her and will take them to the nest and spit them into there own individual bubble, then go back for more. While being wrapped you will think they are dead but they aren't. When the female gets empty the male will chase her somemore and its time to take her out. The male will then take care of the eggs, if they fall out he will swim an retrieve them and spit them back into a bubble. They will hatch in 3 days and papa will take care of them until they are free swimming which is about the 5th day after being born. Its time to take out daddy then. I put my fry in a breeder net and hung it over my ten gallon tank so they could catch food particles that floated in the water, the best thing for them though is go to a fish store and get a piece of live plant with algae on it because that is there main diet when fry. just remember these fry are only as big a a grain of salt so it is very hard to see them. When they start fighting in about 2 months (the males), have lots of jars. Well hope this helps, Good luck and send some pics.:fish:


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok, i have quite a few jars but im still collecting. My problem ith the female was that even before they started spawning, the female started to float on her side after the male started chasing her. Is this normal?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

I just released my female in with the male, she looks fine and hes chasing her around a bit. She checked out the bubble nest and was under it before the male started chasing her. I fed them both bloodworms before i released the female. The male made a huge bubble nest more it takes up about a sixth of the tank's surface. its wider than it is tall but i think it will be ok.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

How torn up is torn up fishyfreek? my females tail is frayed and is all stringy but is still ok. She looks a bit nipped up but other than that, she seems ok. shes floating and resting i think hiding from the male.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok, my female looked really bad so i just put her in a 1 gallon with treated water and aquarium salt.
now i have my back up female in a clear jar in the spawning tank with my male.


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*hi*



betta0fish said:


> ok, my female looked really bad so i just put her in a 1 gallon with treated water and aquarium salt.
> now i have my back up female in a clear jar in the spawning tank with my male.


Yea, if he keeps tearing them up then get them out, she will not float upside down until he is wraped around her and turns her that way. If her fins are only frayed then she was not bad enough to get her out, he's trying to catch her to wrap around, she then will respond everytime he comes near her. If that bothers you then don't put her back in there. good luck with the other one, let me know. Who knows he mind have got a few eggs in the nest, watch for it to start shaking a litle in 3 days, if it does then you have hatched fry.;-)


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

Shes missing half of her tail but my other female has no injury from the male


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

I HAD A SUCCESFUL SPAWN!! It didnt work out with my first female but it was succesful with my back up female. They spawned from 6:51pm - 7:58pm ; i thought it was pretty short but they may have started before 6:51pm. I dont know but it looks like I have a lot of fry(over 100) well, if my fry grow up nicely, i'll post up some pictures.

i'm going to feed the fry hikari first bites and some seaweed. any advice?


----------

